#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  what to do after graduation in computer science?

## Jasmine Olivra

http://helptofreshers.blogspot.in/20...-computer.html





  Similar Threads: Computer Science Computer Programming  Ebook PDF Download What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook PDF Download Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook

----------


## akashram1

After completed your graduation, try to become a software developer iin MNC ompany.

----------


## NiteshArya

> After completed your graduation, try to become a software developer iin MNC ompany.


I am also agree with akashram1. Software development or web development will be better option.

----------


## shewtaarora

you can go in either software testing or software development.... that will be best for you in terms of both knowledge and package......

----------


## williamsonjames

If you are interested in pursuing PG course, then going for it would be the best choice. Or if you wish to work then choose a field or a particular career in which you have good interest. Pursuing an interested career will definitely take you to higher positions.

----------


## msec123

If ur interested in doing job then u can go with the following:

1.Software engineer
2.Systems programmer
3.Systems Analyst
4.Web Developer
5.Database Administrator
6.Graphics Programmer
7.Technical sales representative
8.systems integrator
9.Network programmer
10.Game developer

----------

